# Was bored so I bought a 10 gal ADA setup



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

not filled... there's a few to get you started tho... I'll get some once it clears up.

Oh and that's on my Iphone so give me a break... my buddy has my dig cam right now...

if you wanna complain about the quality show me what your phone can do.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, I wish I could buy an ADA set-up every time i got bored. :icon_roll
Looks good so far. The rocks are a bit too symmetrical for my taste, but it's coming along.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, what's with all the attitude? 
Have fun with your 9.6 WPGroud:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Cute little tank. A few comments.

The veins of the rock on the left and right are unnatural to the rock in the center. The center rock may have been better placed by moving slightly left of center or right of centerrrrrrrrrr (kind of too proportional). Some sloping of the substraaaaaate may have enhanced the rocks a bit more.

Any plans for a background plant(s)? Whats your plan for filtrationnnnnn and faunaaaaa?


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

i would move the larger rock to one side and bunch the other two on the opposite side. i have a thing for the number three but im a wierdo that way lol

oh and slope your substrateso it dips in the middle between the rock piles, should work well methinks


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Wow, what's with all the attitude?
> Have fun with your 9.6 WPGroud:


Agree with Roy, what's up with the attitude x2.. 
I see alot of algae in your future lol.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice someone else with a 45-P! i say once youre done blasting that HC with 96W, sell that light to a reefer, get bored and buy one of these http://www.marineandreef.com/Satellite_Single_40W_Current_USA_Satellite_20_inch_p/rcu01002.htm.  and i would work on moving those rocks around a bit, they look too symmetrical


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it possible to grow the HC emersed with 96w first.. then get a lower wattage for the complete tank when it's ready? think that would be a cool speedy idea


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

dude I'm in college... I go to class, go lift, train, study, take care of stuff, then work on tanks... I can keep the HC under control... even if I have to trim it every day.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

btw, no attitude... just trying to get the obvious comments out of the way.

Did not mean to offend anyone was just having a rough day.

I didn't even ask for input, I just thought I would keep a decent log of how the tank comes along and show some cool pictures for people to enjoy.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

"The veins of the rock on the left and right are unnatural to the rock in the center. The center rock may have been better placed by moving slightly left of center or right of centerrrrrrrrrr (kind of too proportional). Some sloping of the substraaaaaate may have enhanced the rocks a bit more."

thanks for the input.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its not that the plants will grow out of control, its the algae that will. i would cut your lighting at least in half unless you want some serious algae problems..


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have my lighting routine figured out


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

okay, just trying to help..


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

thank you, sorry.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

Not even gonna try and argue in any form or way from now on so I guess I'll take everyone's input sorry people. Rough Day I guess.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

nice looking tank


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh and try not to take the 'crit' too hard. I got a little tweaked about it at first as well...but I just shrug now.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice! Whats your photo period? I thought I was pushing my 10 pretty hard with 5.5 wpg over it :hihi:


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

is it brown algae?..get some ottos or Red Cherries would help..


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

There was a bit the other day when I was looking at the tank... it was on the rocks but kind of like a jelly looking brown algae on them... not the normal layered brown algae I'm used too... and a couple simple tiny spots of green algae... I NEED pressurized running through it... the paintball place was just closed every single day I've been going... but I'll get it filled today... I think I need about 4.31 bps with 95 w over 10 gal. I'm gonna start there check pH etc... just have a 2 liter pumpin it in there with a small glass diffuser until the paintball shop can fill my 20 oz... gonna put it on my new JBJ regulator via co2 adapter... got an on/off valve on the tank so I can slowly release the pressure into the regulator... hopefully it doesn't blow it... I'm used to having to set the low pressure in my other reg the milwak


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

photo period I'll try to start out with... 4 hours on/ 2 off/ 4 hours on

or maybe just 8 hours a day with pressurized pumpin in there...


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice project, thanks for sharing.

I got bored so I decided to go on the forum an found this and other threads  I might go so a movie later.


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

IMHO, you can't run 95w over 10gal for 8 hours..it will be an algae bloom.
maybe 4 hours and WC every 2 days..:redface:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

whats that white stick hanging on the left?


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll do 4 on/ 2 off/ 4 on... water change every sunday 1/4 - 1/2 tank change...

strict flourish line dosing reg. 

If I have an algae storm... I'll let you know... but until then... No Thanks to you.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

white stick? what? that's a thermometer... I still have to rearrange bro, give me a break... the tank is BRAND NEW... I had a regular 10 gal before... have had a 72 bow planted, 265 watt CF, pressurized for a long time now with turtles... people said no to that but I have successfully balanced that tank and the turtle's waste keeps all the nutrient levels in check... It's pretty cool to defeat people's comments... Go against the negatives... that's why I said at the beginning... I'm posting these pictures for the people to see the tank mature... because I thought that would be cool... not for comments like this one...

"IMHO, you can't run 95w over 10gal for 8 hours..it will be an algae bloom.
maybe 4 hours and WC every 2 days.."

"whats that white stick hanging on the left?"

People... Plants don't grow over night... and no I'm not gonna change things around every day on my tank... I will if it's a water change and dosing and trimming, etc... but let me get the tank figured out besides... I'm going back to school tomorrow so I planned on doing everything then... college... getting ready... birthday... new years... girlfriend... gym... selling car parts... xmas shopping... seeing both parents at two houses... trying to sell *(This has been moderated) *loads of exotic cars in my garage... ya I have a lot going on over winter break!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

three105 said:


> white stick? what? that's a thermometer... I still have to rearrange bro, give me a break... the tank is BRAND NEW... I had a regular 10 gal before... have had a 72 bow planted, 265 watt CF, pressurized for a long time now with turtles... people said no to that but I have successfully balanced that tank and the turtle's waste keeps all the nutrient levels in check... It's pretty cool to defeat people's comments... Go against the negatives... that's why I said at the beginning... I'm posting these pictures for the people to see the tank mature... because I thought that would be cool... not for comments like this one...


defeating people's comments or not is not something to be proud of, its kinda sad actually watching you turn down good advice 

good luck with the algae though


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Again, I don't understand the attitude...
BTW, you could probably use a bigger filter -- a ZooMed 501 isn't really quite enough for a 10 gallon. Good luck.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Seriously whats with the hostility? If u don't want people to comment you shouldn't have posted. Compliments come with criticism, if you can't handle it don't post it. SHEESH take a deep breath and go take a walk


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

three05, 

You have some very experienced members chiming in on your journal... they are just asking general questions or making good comments with the intent to give you ideas or even help.

If you don't want peoples opinions or comments, then why a journal? I mean that sincerely. Not everyone is going to agree with how you do things or why you do them.

If you just want to do a progression journal for yourself, I would suggest a blog then.

Good luck and lets keep it nice and clean everyone. Have a happy new years!!


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

gm... please delete this forum... I will post back once the tank is successful with the current setup.


----------

